# Onlineshopping immer öfter ohne Anmeldung



## Waldelfe77 (23. Juli 2014)

Da ich mittlerweile fast alles Online bestelle und die Preisersparnis, sowie die bequeme Lieferung mein Verhalten im Prinzip belohen. Wollte ich mal  von euch wissen, in wieweit das normale "Einkaufen" durch einen Browserbutton ersetzt wurde. Bei mir ist momentan bei Medikamenten und Apotheke feierabend, die Zeit nehme ich einfach,wenn ich was brauche.Natürlich vergleicht man trotzdem die Preise off/online, was mir bei dem letzten Besuch auffiel, eine fette Nachricht--> jetzt auch ohne Anmeldung, wo soll es den hinführen, kann sich bald gefärliche Medikamente auf Rechnung *hust* Pizzamäßig liefern lassen


----------



## Fakebook (23. Juli 2014)

Waldelfe77 schrieb:


> jetzt auch ohne Anmeldung, wo soll es den hinführen, kann sich bald gefärliche Medikamente auf Rechnung *hust* Pizzamäßig liefern lassen


In die Apotheke gehe ich doch auch ohne Anmeldung. Die wollen weder meinen Namen, noch meine eMailadresse.   

Wie auch in der Vor-Ort-Apotheke brauchst du natürlich für gefährliche verschreibungspflichtige Medikamente ein Rezept, egal ob du dir nun ein Kundenkonto zulegst, oder deine Daten immer wieder neu eingibst.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (23. Juli 2014)

Medikamente kaufe ich auch noch im Laden. Genau so wie Parfüm und andere Körperpflegemittel (zumindest, wenn ich etwas neues haben will. Bei Nivea z.B. weiß man ja, was man bekommt und wie es riecht. Daher wird sowas auch schonmal Online bestellt. Halt Dinge, die man vorher nochmal testen möchte (auch mal ne Hose oder Hemd) werden im Laden zumindest getestet. Bestellen dann im Netz.


----------



## Ogil (23. Juli 2014)

Was macht denn eine Anmeldung fuer einen Unterschied? Ausser dass es ein zusaetzlicher Schritt ist der Zeit braucht? Und im Zweifelsfrei ist "ohne Anmeldung" doch auch nicht anonymer - schliesslich hat man Deine Zahlungsdetails und damit im Normalfall auch den Namen und ne Rechnungsaddresse. Die man freilich ohnehin hat, wenn man etwas liefern soll. Fuer eine Firma macht das freilich Sinn - man will schliesslich die Kaufhuerde fuer den potentiellen Kunden so niedrig wie moeglich gestalten...


----------



## myadictivo (24. Juli 2014)

ich geh nur noch fürn supermarkt vor die haustüre... und das stresst mich immer so sehr (schlange an kasse, olle an der kasse die geschwindigkeitsrekord brechen will, dämliche mitmenschen im markt), dass ich sogar bereit wäre 10-15% aufschlag auf meinen einkaufskorb zu zahlen, wenn die einkäufe im gegenzug dazu innerhalb von 30min an die haustür geliefert werden. leider gibts hier sowas nicht


----------



## zockerfan87 (24. Juli 2014)

Also ich bestelle bis auf Lebensmittel glaube ich alles online. Es ist meist einfach so viel mehr günstiger. Auch Medikamente und alles hol ich mir zB bei dieser Online-Apotheke: http://www.fastmed.de/ Hatte da auch noch nie Probleme mit und seh auch keinen Unterschied zu einer offline-Apotheke. Und ob man sich jetzt anmelden muss oder nicht, ist doch eigentlich auch egal, denn so oder so musst du deine Daten eingeben. Ohne Anmeldung gehts es halt fixer und ist konfortabler. Ich glaube auch, dass das in den nächsten Jahren noch um einiges zunehmen wird. Das Internet ist nunmal die Zukunft und schafft eien Menge an Bequemlichkeiten.


----------



## Davatar (24. Juli 2014)

Ich bestell eigentlich nur sehr wenig online. Da ich beruflich schon den ganzen Tag vor der Kiste sitze, find ichs eigentlich angenehm, zwischendurch mal in nen Laden zu gehn. Vor allem dauert bei mir ein Kleiderkauf durchschnittlich 5 Minuten, dann hab ich alles, was ich brauche. Online dauert das viel länger und da garantiert mir auch keiner, dass das nachher passt. Da muss manns dann zurückschicken und nochmal bestellen - viel zu umständlich.


----------



## Grushdak (24. Juli 2014)

Davatar schrieb:


> ... Vor allem dauert bei mir ein Kleiderkauf ...


Du trägst Kleider?
Ich dachte bisher, Du seist männlich. 

bt

Ich kaufe selten was online.
Dabei gibt es schon Ausnahmen, wie Hardware für den PC oder Spiele.

Alles was ich zum Leben brauche, könnt' ich jeden Tag frisch kaufen.
Für Klamotten fahre ich in die nächst größere Stadt (falls ich sie nicht schon hier bekomme) - oder bekomme sie geschenkt.

Bezahlt wird dabei dann auch nur in Bar, so weiß ich sofort, was ich ausgegeben habe -
und nicht wie damals bei der EC-Karte, wo die Abbuchung sehr viel später erst stattfand.
Seit der EC-Karte anno 1800 (war auch die letzte dieser Art Karten) gebe ich nur das aus, was ich im Portemonnaie hab.

greetz


----------



## vollmi (24. Juli 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Bezahlt wird dabei dann auch nur in Bar, so weiß ich sofort, was ich ausgegeben habe -
> und nicht wie damals bei der EC-Karte, wo die Abbuchung sehr viel später erst stattfand.
> Seit der EC-Karte anno 1800 (war auch die letzte dieser Art Karten) gebe ich nur das aus, was ich im Portemonnaie hab.



Bei mir ist das genau anders. Wenn ich Bargeld im Zwiebelleder hab, dann muss das unter die Leute. Darum hab ich meist nur die Karten dabei da weiss ich genau wieviel ich ausgeb und kauf auch nicht was dass ich nicht brauche nur weil ich noch Geld dabei hab.

Meine Medis (vor allem Insulin und Diabetessachen) kommen alle von der Onlineapotheke schön verpackt in Thermopaketen am nächsten Tag, wenns dringend ist sogar am gleichen Tag.
Auch Lebensmittel bestelle ich direkt beim coop und lass mir das nach hause liefern, gerade Getränke muss ich so nie nach Hause schleppen sondern lasse schleppen und das für denselben Preis wie im Laden gekauft.


mfG René


----------



## Sozialinkompatibel (27. Juli 2014)

Verstehe nichtmal was der Startpost soll? Ich schreib denen an der Kasse doch auch nicht meine Adresse aufn Zettel bei Barzahlung. Sinnfreie Thematik echt.
Ansonsten ist online vieles wesentlich billige, wobei im Laden kaufen ein schöneres Gefühl isch.


----------



## Carcharoth (27. Juli 2014)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Du trägst Kleider?
> Ich dachte bisher, Du seist männlich.



In der Schweiz nennt man Klamotten umgangssprachlich "Chleider" was sich dann fehlübersetzt ( -> Falscher Freund ) und zu "Kleider" wird. 

Aber ja, in der Schweiz tragen wir alle Frauenkleider. Weil wir Stil haben


----------

